# glottal stop in Hungarian



## Encolpius

Hello, I know what it is because it exists in Czech, too, and the list must be not complete, because that language is not mentioned either. I wonder what it is called in Hungarian and if it exists in Hungarian at all, maybe at the border of words, just like in Czech. Thanks.


----------



## spulp

szerintem nem létezik


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian: hangszalag-zárhang. (More about it here.) 

I found the following example for it in Hungarian: 
Nem kell nekem szálloda, csak az, aki *száll oda*.

It appears when you pronounce the words in bold and indicate that they are (really) two words.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> In Hungarian: hangszalag-zárhang. (More about it here.)
> 
> I found the following example for it in Hungarian:
> Nem kell nekem szálloda, csak az, aki *száll oda*.
> 
> It appears when you pronounce the words in bold and indicate that they are (really) two words.



Oh, excellent example the szálloda - száll oda. I have been thinking of something like that. Thanks.


----------



## Ateesh6800

The glottal stop does NOT exist in modern Hungarian as a phoneme. A speaker may optionally produce a glottal stop at word borders in an effort to pronounce words 'clearly' for better understandability (the glottal stop is indicated as "/"):

(1) fa alatt ['fa:latt]
OR
(2) fa alatt ['fa/ alatt]

However, this is NOT a phonemic distinction; (1) and (2) mean the same; and "száll oda" means the same thing whether it is pronounced with a glottal stop or not.

In other words, a speaker may produce a non-phonemic glottal stop in speach to ensure 'clear' pronunciation, but it is NEVER obligatory to do it. In Arabic or in Cockney English, once you have a glottal stop in a word, you cannot drop it without changing the meaning or becoming unintelligible. This cannot happen in Hungarian as the glottal stop never distinguishes between minimal pairs.


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh6800 said:


> However, this is NOT a phonemic distinction; (1) and (2) mean the same; and "száll oda" means the same thing whether it is pronounced with a glottal stop or not.



Igen, de az idézett mondatban jobban érthető maga a jelenség a két szó különbsége miatt.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Persze, teljesen igazad van. A példa teljesen rendben volt.

Én kizárólag annyit tettem hozzá, hogy a _glottal stop_ nem fonéma a magyarban, azaz a "száll oda" szókapcsolatban nem kötelező _glottal stop_-ot ejteni. Ezt azért tettem hozzá a _thread_-hez, mert az eredeti kérdésben a kérdező említette a csehet, ahol a _glottal stop_ ugyancsak nem fonémikus, de ha jól tudom, kötelező, ha két magánhangzó közé esik a szóhatár (szemben a magyarral, ahol soha nem kötelező).

_Just my two cents._


----------



## Freca

Ez a szálloda - száll oda talán vicc?

Egyébként van glottal stop a magyarban:
düh
méh

Csak hát legtöbben egyszerűen h-nak ejtjük már.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Azt hiszem, nem teljesen mindegy, hogy fonémaként létezik-e a _glottal stop_ a magyarban vagy valamely fonéma allofónjaként.

Fonémaként biztosan nem létezik, mert ahhoz _jelentésmegkülönböztető_ szereppel kellene bírnia, azaz találni kéne olyan értelmes _minimal pair_-t (a _ké*sz*/ké*z*_, _*k*éz/*g*éz_ mintájára), amelyben a _glottal stop_ valamely más fonémával szembe tudjuk állítani úgy, hogy két értelmes szót kapunk. Tipikusan egy nyelven belül az ilyen _minimal pair_-ek száma nagyon nagy. A _glottal stop_ [ʔ] segítségével nem lehet _minimal pair_-t létrehozni. Pl. a  és a [g] két külön fonéma, mert vannak olyan _minimal pair_-ek, mint a _mé*g*/mé*h*_, _*g*áz/*h*áz_, stb. Olyan azonban nincs, hogy _mé*h*/*mé__*ʔ*_, _ki*l*es/ki__*ʔ*es_, stb.

A _glottal stop_ _allofónként_ esetleg létezhet a magyarban. Az allofón az a változata egy fonémának, amely fizikailag máshogy képződik, de az adott nyelvben nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe. Ilyen az angolban a hehezetes [p] és a hehezet nélküli [p]. Szó elején van hehezet, szó végén nincs hehezet, és ez az eloszlás kötött, azaz van [p(h)ut] és van [ki], de nincs [put] és nincs [ki(h)]. Azaz nincs olyan minimal pair, hogy [p(h)ut] -- [put]. Egy halom indiai nyelvben megvan ez a különbség, ott a hehezetes [p(h)] _fonéma_ és nem _allofón_.

A magyarban szerintem _allofónként_ sem létezik a _glottal stop_ [ʔ], mert ha jól emlékszem, ahhoz kiegészítő eloszlásban kellene állnia a -val (_complementary distribution_), lásd fenn a [*p(h)*ut] -- [ki:*p*] _minimal pair_-t: szó elején csak egyik, szó végén csak másik. A "méh" szónak három kiejtése van: [me:h], [me:] és [me:ʔ], ezek azonban _szabad eloszlásban_ vannak (_free distribution_).

Én arra következtetnék, hogy a _glottal stop_-ot a magyar beszélő is tudja képezni, de az a magyarban sem nem _fonéma_, sem nem _allofón_, hanem a szóvégi  egy lehetséges megvalósulási formája.

Mit gondolsz?

Példa: sok nyelvben létezik bilabiális implozív zöngétlen zárhang, a [p] olyan "párja", amikor a levegőt nem a tüdő nyomja ki, hanem az ajkak felpattanásakor a levegő befelé hatol, mert a garat leengedésével előtte vákumot hoztunk létre a torokban. Ezt is használja  minden magyar: ez a cuppantás vagy a puszi hangja, de a nyelvben sem fonémaként, sem allofónként nem létezik; a magyar nyelv hangzókészletének nem része.


----------



## Zsanna

Freca said:


> Ez a szálloda - száll oda talán vicc?


 
Nem. Ld. (többek között) itt. (4.old. lap alján a lábjegyzetben.)


----------



## Freca

Talán az lehet, hogy régebben volt ilyen, de kilógott az általános artikulációs bázisból, és fokozatosan átváltozott olyan hanggá, ami jobban illeszkedik a többi közé.
Jobban el kellene mélyedni benne.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Freca said:


> Mindjárt elolvasom.
> Első megnézésre a rengeteg helyesírási hiba tűnik fel a szövegben.



Tényleg gáz, hogy ennyi a helyesírási hiba, de koncentráljunk a mondandóra. 

A "szálloda"/"száll oda" esetében meggyőződésem, hogy a _glottal stop_ nem hangként (fonémaként vagy allofónként) hangzik el, hanem kizárólag arról van szó, hogy tagolni akarjuk a szavakat a félreértések elkerülése végett. Egy kan kun nem ugyanaz, mint Cancún, naná. A tagolást úgy valósítjuk meg, hogy a két szó közt egy pillanatig _nem beszélünk_. Ez _történetesen_ ugyanaz a beszédszervi esemény, mint amikor a Cockney kislány azt mondja, hogy [be'er] ahelyett, hogy "better". De továbbra is az a helyzet, hogy a _glottal stop_ a Cockney-ben fonéma (de minimum allofón), a magyarban azonban egyik sem, egyszerűen csak tagoljuk a mondatot és _nem beszélünk_.

Ez egyébként _logikus_, hiszen ha két szót egy _hang_ (fonéma vagy allofón) beiktatásával tagolnánk az érthetőség érdekében, akkor az _pont zavarhoz vezetne_: "szálloda" vs "száll*j*oda" vagy "száll*cs*oda" vagy "száll*t*oda". Ha a glottális zárhang a magyarban _hang_ lenne, akkor éppenséggel _nem lenne képes betölteni a tagolás szerepét_. Azaz éppen ebből a _tagoló_ szerepéből ered, hogy a magyarban a glottális zárhang _nem hang_ (azaz se nem fonéma, se nem allofón).

Fontos: egyáltalán nem kizárt, hogy történetileg létezhetett a glottális zárhang a magyarban, hiszen a kis görög gammával írott zöngés réshang, mint a spanyol "pagar" szóban, illetve a bilabiális réshang, mint a spanyol "haber" szóban, ugyancsak léteztek korábban. És könnyen lehet, hogy a glottális réshang pont a "méh" szó végén fordult elő -- bár szerintem a "méh" végéről inkább egy "ü" vagy "e" kopott le (a "méhe" alak létezik is), mint at "utu" végéről az "u" (ebből lett az "út") -- de ebben már tényleg el kéne merülni jobban.

Tök jó ezeket átgondolni!  És kösz a linket a cikkhez, nekem külön érdekes a rap miatt.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Tesztelni kéne, hogy a "méh" és a "düh" végén tényleg van-e _glottal stop_ akár egy magyar beszélő nyelvhasználatában is. Ezt úgy lehetne megnézni, hogy hogy ejti az illető azt, hogy "elöntött a düh a múltkor": [düa] vagy [dü'a]? (Most legyen az aposztróf a _glottal stop_.) Ha magában mondom ki, hogy "düh", és a "h"-t nem ejtem, az önmagában még csak [dü]; önmagában az, hogy az "ü" után semmi nem hangzik el, nem bizonyítja, hogy ott van _glottal stop_. A _glottal stop_ jelenléte akkor igazolható, ha utána a folytonos beszédben élesen induló hangzó van, ment a Cockney [be'er] esetében, _vagy legalább egy alig hallható kilégzés_. Vizsgálták ezt vajon?


----------



## Freca

Hangtanban.
Igaz, az magyar volt.
Különben lehet, hogy tévedésben vagyok, és összemosom a gammával.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A magyarban bilabiális zöngétlen implozív zárhang is elhangzik, de ettől még se nem fonémája, se nem allofónja a nyelvnek. Egyebeken Téged minősít, amit írtál.


----------



## francisgranada

Az érdekesség kedvéért megfigyeltem, illetve egy-két barátomtól meg is kérdeztem, hogyan ejtik _Kassán_ a fentebb említett példákat vagy az azokhoz hasonlókat (hogy ne csak a magam véleményére/érzésére hagyatkozzam). Az eredmény a következő:

_oda adtam_ [odattam], _néha _[odaattam]
_leesett_ [leesett]
_fa alatt_ [faalatt], _néha tudatosan különejtve_
_száll oda_ [szálloda], _néha tudatosan különejtve_

_méh_, _cseh_, _düh_ [méh, cseh, düh]
Tehát _a *h* _mindig kiejtve pl. [_cse*h*, cse*h*nek, cse*hh*el ..._], nem [_cse_, _csenek_, _csevel_ ...]

- a pontosság kedvéért még hozzáteszem, hogy a kettős mássalhangzók _itt_ egyeseknél rövidebben hangzanak "a kelleténél"
_- "néha tudatosan különejtve" -_ azért fogalmazok így, mert nem tudom igazán megítélni, hogy ez nyelvészeti szempontból tényleg _glottal-stop_-e vagy sem (biztos, hogy nincs etimológiai alapja, és egyetértek Ateesh6800 véleményével, hogy itt nem fonémáról vagy allofónról van szó) 
- az itt közölt adatokat, természetesen, nem lehet "tudományos kutatás" eredményeként felfogni , de létező jelenségként igen


----------



## Ateesh6800

A _glottal stop_ egyszerűen észlelhető. Amikor a már Magyarországon is terjedő amerikaias "uh-oh" elhangzik, az nem "oó", nem "ohó", hanem "o'ó" (ahol az aposztróf most azt jelzi, hogy egy rövid időre teljesen zár a gégefő és se levegő, se hang se ki, se be).

_Glottal stop_ az is, amikor báránygégetést utánoz a gyerek: nem azt mondja, hogy "beeeee" (hosszan ejtett e-vel), hanem azt, hogy "be'e'e'e'e'e", ami úgy hangzik, mint a géppuskaropogás. Az e-ket itt is glottális zárhang választja el.

Ha ezeket úgy ejtjük, hogy közben az ujjainkat az ádámcsutkánkra szorítjuk (ha van), akkor érezzük, hogy a "zsizsegés", a rezgés megszűnik ott, ahol a _glottal stop_ van. Ha közben a másik kezünket az ajkunk elő tesszük közel, érezzük, hogy ilyenkor légáram sincs kifelé.

A magyarban van olyan, hogy szándékosan megszakítjuk torokkal a légáramot (ejthető így a "fa alatt"). Pl. az én becenevem Ata, és ha valamit elcseszek, a család néha azt mondja, hogy "ataata", néha meg azt, hogy "ata'ata". Ennek azonban nem jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe van (mint a fal/fél szópárban a magánhangzóknak), hanem csak tagoló szerepe. A tagolás azonban nem a szavak kiejtésének a szintjén (a fonémák szintjén) történik, hanem mondatszinten.

Az a mondat, hogy "Megcsípte a méh és elöntötte a düh azonnal", ejthető így:
"mekcsíptea méhés elöntöttea dühazonnal"
"mekcsíptea méés elöntöttea düazonnal"
"mekcsíptea mé'és elöntöttea dü'azonnal"

De nem nehéz belátni, hogy az utóbbi nem ejtésváltozat (mint pl. a luk/lyuk vagy a fent/fönt), hanem tagolás:
"mekcsíptea mé... és elöntöttea dü... azonnal"
...ahol az első esetben két tagmondatot választunk el, a másodikban pedig hangsúlyt adunk vagy az _azonnal _szóra, vagy mind a _düh_, mind az _azonnal _szóra (amely estben két hangsúlyos szótagot naná, hogy szétválasztunk).

Összegezve: van glottális zárhang a magyarban, de nem hang, nem fonéma és nem allofón és nem ejtésváltozat, hanem tagolóeszköz. Ez logikus is: mi más lenne az egyetlen olyan hang, amelynek az a sajátossága, hogy nem hang? Se hangszálrezgés, se légáram... 

(A viccen túl: egy sereg más nyelvben, mint az arab, a dán, meg az angol egy csomó nyelvjárása, hangként funkcionál a _glottal stop_. Lásd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edxwQK1zBxw)

A tesztet mindenki elvégezheti: gégetaponyászás, légáramfigyelés (ezt lehet remekül csinálni gyertyalánggal, papírdarabbal vagy hideg időben párásodó tükörrel is).

Ezeket mind végigcsináltuk fonetikaórákon.


----------



## francisgranada

Teljesen egyetértek a magyarázatoddal. Én arra akartam utalni, hogy nálunk - úgy tűnik - jellemzőbb az "osszevont" kiejtés mint a "megszakított" és a szóvégi *h*-t mindig kiejtik.

Tehát a te példádat alkalmazva, nálunk ez lenne a jellemző:
"mekcsíptea méh_ (esetleg egy kis "sima" szünet az *és* miatt, de a *h* kiejtve, nem glottal stop)_ és elöntöttea dühazonnal"


----------

